# New! Looking for a new board



## chous773 (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi everyone!! I’m new to this forum but I’ve been stalking for a while. Nice to meet you all. I’m 24y female from Calgary AB. I just started getting into snowboarding last year and I picked it up pretty quick. Right now I ride a 2008 k2 moment board and I feel like I’m maybe just a bit too advanced for it now. I’m on the hunt for a new board that won’t absolutely destroy me, but offers more variability and fun than a basic beginner board.

what do you guys suggest would be some good options to look into? I’d like to have this board for at least a few seasons!

thank you so much!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Arbor Shiloh, Rome National, Gnu Finest, Yes Typo


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Shouldn't the OP get some women's boards recommendations?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

We need to know your weight and what kind of riding you do.


----------



## chous773 (Sep 20, 2021)

drblast said:


> We need to know your weight and what kind of riding you do.


Sorry that would definitely help, I’m 125lbs 5f8 inches tall. Honestly I’m still not sure what style of riding I like so probably an all mountain board!


----------



## chous773 (Sep 20, 2021)

lbs123 said:


> Shouldn't the OP get some women's boards recommendations?


Thank you, I’d definitely prefer a female board!


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

A lot of the boards out in the market are unisex. There are a lot dudes that are lighter than women or in the same weight range. The board doesn't know if you're male or female. It's about the flex of the board within a certain weight range. The advantages of going with men's boards, they're more available with a lot more variety and also you'll get more opinions from people who've ridden them.


----------



## chous773 (Sep 20, 2021)

SushiLover said:


> A lot of the boards out in the market are unisex. There are a lot dudes that are lighter than women or in the same weight range. The board doesn't know if you're male or female. It's about the flex of the board within a certain weight range. The advantages of going with men's boards, they're more available with a lot more variety and also you'll get more opinions from people who've ridden them.


I totally agree with all of that, and I am open to looking at all boards. I do prefer the graphics that most female boards have to offer however. If I’m going to be spending $500+ on a new board, I’m definitely going to want to like the look of it too, as well as the performance!


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

ok based on what Nivek who's very well respected in this community recommended, I'll try to match the female versions for the ones he recommended

Arbor Swoon (Swoon Rocker)
Rome Lo-Fi (Lo-Fi)
Gnu Ladies Choice (Ladies Choice)
Yes Hello (Hello)


----------



## chous773 (Sep 20, 2021)

SushiLover said:


> ok based on what Nivek who's very well respected in this community recommended, I'll try to match the female versions for the ones he recommended
> 
> Arbor Swoon (Swoon Rocker)
> Rome Lo-Fi (Lo-Fi)
> ...


This is incredibly helpful! Thank you so much, I am going to read into all of them, but so far the Rome Lo-Fi has really caught my eye!


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Afaik only Endeavor has truly unisex boards. Boards' length starts around 140cm and go up to 160cm with appropriate waist width. Colors are neutral.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Never summer infinity is very popular with the ladies and a beginner friendly all mountain board. Not many decent reviews for womens boards out there but many older threads on here with plenty of good feedback from women themselves and partners of if you have a look through.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

My gf rides a Rossignol Frenemy as a step up from her Nitro Lectra that was her first beginner board. There are some reviews around but it’s the female Rossi One LF and there’s plenty of feedback on the One LF on the Internet and here on this forum.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you're in Calgary make a trip out to Banff and visit Rudegirls shop, or just get them on the phone. The girls there, especially Abby and Cori, really know their shit and could talk through how and where you ride and the boards they'd recommend for you. They also put an incredible amount of work into helping build and foster a strong womens boarding culture here with lots of group ride days, progression sessions, friendly comps etc. Highly recommend getting in touch with them. They also have a really solid selection of past season boards for 30-40% off in their basement location, way more than what's listed on their website.


----------



## somatigu (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome here


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

somatigu said:


> Welcome here


Is this one going to be back soon with 5000 spam posts??


----------

